# weld shop fish tank



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres the box I made so that I can have my very own fish at work. it has to be hidden so that first shift dosent see it along with the big bosses. so I made a steel box that a 10 gallon tank fits inside of. the door flips up and exposes the tank. no one will ever know whats inside.when the door is closed it looks like a homeade tool box.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its cycleing right now


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

cool, nice job


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you wouldn't know it, but the green box below it has a refrigorator in it. it has a decent size frezer that I keep ice cream in.

eventually ill get a small piranha(either a Serrasalmus manuelli 
or a Serrasalmus medinei im undecided right now) for that tank and keep frozen fishfood in the frezer too.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is TOO badass, man!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i love it







good job nitro, and fast work you do there!







i keep bringing floppy discs to work and put pictures of my fish up as wallpaper on the leadhands computer hehehe


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice job once again. Now you'll never call in sick again. lol


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice job , looks good.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That looks cool as hell








Good work, Nitro


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

Thats real swell and all but i gotta ask WHY?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...good job...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> nice job once again. Now you'll never call in sick again. lol
> 
> quote
> Thats real swell and all but i gotta ask WHY?


 I haven't taken a day off in 5 years.

Im adicted to fish, namely piranha's, I think it would be great to have my own fish at work. belive me if I was allowed to have a larger tank(or if I was allowed any tank) Id set up a nice 55 gallon. but now I have to be sneaky about it.if first shift finds out ill have nothing but problems, and ill have to take it home. thats why I keep it locked up intell nite.theres only 3 people on my shift in my building.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im going to have it lettered up with piranha-fury.com across the top. and nitrofish at the bottom. this is when a bumper sticker would come in handy.

but I can make my own decals upstars at my friends house, he has a sticker cutter machine.if you loo at the tool boxes look at the box that has the blue letters(1967 gtx) I made those.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so what are your plan fir it????fish wise?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> so what are your plan fir it????fish wise?


 either a Serrasalmus manuelli 
or a Serrasalmus medinei

once its cycled Ill post a poll and have you guys decide, ill get whatever the winning vote ends up being.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a manuelli would be nice...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

starting to have second thoughts about this fish, its one of the largest piranha's.Manuelli








medinei looks like a better idea.

id get a rhom, natt or a spilo, but I want a species I don't aready have.and I want to buy it small.









maybe a ternetzi


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

Ok I understand now, lol , thats funny, good job on the box.

I just couldnt for the life of me figure out why you would want your tank in a big metal box.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

awsome box man just how are u going to do water changes and stuff


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

That is a sneaky, but sweet idea. I understand the desire to have a piranha with you at all times. My friend brought his piranha to work in a 30g and the boss was ok with it. I love going to work now, if I get bored I can go look at the Piranha.

Enjoy your new tank!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> awsome box man just how are u going to do water changes and stuff


 piece of hose to syphon water out and gallon jugs to refill the water. its only a ten gallon, water changes should be a cinch.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> starting to have second thoughts about this fish, its one of the largest piranha's.Manuelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but its a serra species..slower grower...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

just wait untill someone who doesnt know there is a fish tank comes along and gets it moved, or someone thinks its a safe and steals it


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


>










there are loads of pics!!!

I think someone wants to be like


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thier can only be one


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

and isn't PFury lucky to have me here


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi nitro.I can relate to this.I have a 20 long in my workshop with a breeding pair of convicts.
I was going to go with P's but I don't really trust my co-workers with expensive fish.
You also have to wonder what to do if you ever take vacation time?
Later
Eric


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mechanic said:


> Hi nitro.I can relate to this.I have a 20 long in my workshop with a breeding pair of convicts.
> I was going to go with P's but I don't really trust my co-workers with expensive fish.
> You also have to wonder what to do if you ever take vacation time?
> Later
> Eric


 i wonder that about my home fish, I cna't be gone for a long time, who will feed my fish.

but I have the keys to my work, I can just go in and feed them.


----------

